# D-League Draft results!



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Can't wait for the D-League to start. GO 66'ers!!

http://www.nba.com/dleague/dleague/draft_board_05.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hopefully some of these guys get a chance to improve. I have had high hopes for a few of these guys.

Romel Beck, Marcus Moore, Ed McCants, TJ Cummings, Anthony Grundy


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

A bunch of familiar faces that I like to see: Jamario Moon, incredible specimen hope he does well. Yuta Tabuse went pretty late. Cory Hightower, where has he been lately? TJ Cummings, I was hoping he would pan out at UCLA, but we'll see how he does now.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope Will Bynum can get a chance in the league he can be an effective change of pace guard. Corey Hightower havent hear that name in a while I thought the Lakers got a steal with him after seeing him in Summer league but I guess he never panned out. I think Desmond Farmer has a chance to play in the league but his problem he is a little under sized if he can histle his but off he might be able to find a team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Here's some interesting info on the draft for DraftExpress. I love the idea of a real D League, but it sounds like there is still a lot of work to do as far as getting everything set in stone and organized.

LINK


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I give it 10 games before Cuban signs Fingleton.


----------

